# codesys unter win7 installieren?



## SirTom78 (1 November 2010)

hallo leute,

ist es möglich eine funktionsfähige codesys-version unter windows7 zu installieren? eventuell mit xp-mode?

danke & grüße
sirtom78


----------



## Rayk (1 November 2010)

codesys 2.x und win7 (32) funktioniert super kann man bei 3S alles nachlesen...

Rayk


----------



## Matze001 (1 November 2010)

Hallo,

auf Win7 32bit habe ich es bereits ohne Probleme am Laufen gehabt!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## SirTom78 (1 November 2010)

danke!
habt mir echt geholfen!!!

grüße, thomas


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 November 2010)

unter 64bit sind mir keine probleme bekannt, laufen haben wir es bisher aber nur in testumgebungen


----------



## RobiHerb (5 November 2010)

*Win 7*

Läuft perfekt auf meinem EEEPC Netbook unter WIN 7 Starter, sogar die USB Seriell Adapter habe ich endlich im Griff. Service Rechner hält einen Arbeitstag ohne Nachladen durch und wiegt dabei nur noch ca. 1,5 KG.

Ein Nachteil des EEEPC sollte nicht verschwiegen werden, das Netzteil schaltet derart hart ein, dass selbst ein 1600 Watt 12V->230 Volt Wandler in die Knie geht.


----------

